# True Blood season 3



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2010)

SPOILERS HEREIN:
http://io9.com/5559452/who-are-all-these-new-people-on-true-blood?skyline=true&s=i





Spoiler: yay



Werewolves!




e2a

six clips here-not the ones posted elsewhere. 
http://io9.com/5559786/6-new-true-blood-clips-have-everyone-asking-wheres-bill


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 14, 2010)

First ep of 3 is up! And it is fucking awesome!

Bad Blood:
http://watchxonline.com/media/11219-true-blood-301-bad-blood.php


----------



## The Groke (Jun 14, 2010)

bloodtitsbloodtitsclungebloodbloodtitstitsbloodbroodingBilltitstitstits


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 14, 2010)

OK a strong start. Girls, you get to see erics bare arse. There is also much boobage and werewolves.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 14, 2010)

Yayyyyy Dotty!!
I am off to get some extra Z's at mo but will be watching these later. Ty! x


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 14, 2010)

post 2 is a link to the new episode in full strumpet. May as well skip the promo clips and go straight to the full episode


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> First ep of 3 is up! And it is fucking awesome!
> 
> Bad Blood:
> http://watchxonline.com/media/11219-true-blood-301-bad-blood.php


Well I know what I'm doing when I get home tonight


----------



## WWWeed (Jun 14, 2010)

I cant wait! I've just downloaded S3E01 in 720p HD! Gonna watch it tonight.........


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 14, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> post 2 is a link to the new episode in full strumpet. May as well skip the promo clips and go straight to the full episode



*big sloppy kisses*


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 14, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> SPOILERS HEREIN:
> http://io9.com/5559452/who-are-all-these-new-people-on-true-blood?skyline=true&s=i
> 
> Fuknell I need a lie down after some of those bodies on display!! Werewolf....mmmmm


----------



## Hoss (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice one DC, I'm going to watch this tonight! Sookie Stackhouse, how Ive missed you so.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 14, 2010)

Especially this one...fuck.ME.







Can't. WAIT.


----------



## WWWeed (Jun 14, 2010)

I forgot to add:

Sooooooooookkkkkkkkkiiiieeeeeeeeee

*ahem*


----------



## Hoss (Jun 15, 2010)

'I should warn you, I've fed'


----------



## Mapped (Jun 15, 2010)

Really enjoyed watching that last night. Glad it's back


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2010)

That bit where te queen menaces eric- is it me or did she have MASSIVE fangs compared to the fairly understated fangs of normal vamps?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 15, 2010)

Hoss said:


> 'I should warn you, I've fed'



That was very


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Well I know what I'm doing when I get home tonight


I think too many people were watching it


----------



## innit (Jun 15, 2010)

not starting on fx for ages


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2010)

Watch it online, you fool! the link in post 2 of this thread is a link to the full episode!


----------



## innit (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't want to watch it on my poopy little laptop (only kidding - love you really lappy) when I could be watching it on our lovely big telly!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Watch it online, you fool! the link in post 2 of this thread is a link to the full episode!


I tried last night and it wouldn't work


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I tried last night and it wouldn't work



OK, google 'watch true blood season 3 sidereel' and then follow the links. Megavideo has the best qual version.


oh, here:   http://www.megavideo.com/?d=FYVXO00C


watch soon though, HBO seem pretty hot on the yanking of streaming vids.


----------



## crustychick (Jun 15, 2010)

I haven't seen season 2 yet!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> OK, google 'watch true blood season 3 sidereel' and then follow the links. Megavideo has the best qual version.
> 
> 
> oh, here:   http://www.megavideo.com/?d=FYVXO00C
> ...


I'll try it later... forgot to bring my headphones to work, otherwise could've sneaklily watched it here


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 15, 2010)

I fuckin love this programme.


----------



## Motown_ben (Jun 15, 2010)

Enjoyed the first 2 series more than I expected. Il be all over this in a few weeks when I get a better net connection and can happily torrent away.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Worked last night


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 17, 2010)

Watched E1 in 720p. Looked great. Great ep too. Do we have to use spoiler code on this thread? That should be in the OP, BTW. Thread FAIL DC.



Spoiler: True Blood



Jason's impotence possibly the funniest thing on telly this year.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2010)

I think we should- best not to ruin it for those who aren't on the bleeding edge of the zietgiest and will have to wait for an FX/C4 airing.



Spoiler: stackhouse



'you're gonna have to deal with a certain amount of pussy overflow' made me laugh


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 17, 2010)

Jason would be a superb flatmate to wingman on that basis, it has to be said.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 18, 2010)

i had the misfortune of watching about 15 minutes of true blood and it looked like absolute dogshit  

should i give it another go?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 18, 2010)

Well we all like it on here, so we're all gonna say YEAH!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2010)

If you like southern gothic, hot sex and mythology then go for it. It also is very funny at times.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.megavideo.com//?v=LU1UB4MS


Episode 2

You know what would make werewolves even more awesome?



Spoiler: ep2



Nazi Werewolves


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 21, 2010)

Argh... tonight I must finish my book, but, but


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 21, 2010)

Will be torrenting this tonight 'pon arrival at home...got an ep of Who + this to watch...


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jun 21, 2010)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> i had the misfortune of watching about 15 minutes of true blood and it looked like absolute dogshit
> 
> should i give it another go?



how.dare.you.


get out of my sight. 




im only kidding, yeah give it another go , you never know you may have judged it too quickly and harshly. 


saying that, at the same time, its certainly not for everyone, you either have a taste for it or you dont.

i do.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> http://www.megavideo.com//?v=LU1UB4MS
> 
> 
> Episode 2
> ...



I luv you


----------



## fogbat (Jun 21, 2010)

So I have two episodes of S3 to download already? _Excellent_.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2010)

the King of Mississippi is a dick


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 21, 2010)

Does Soookaaaayyyy get nekkid this week? Only I'm downloading this in HD and I'm awaiting an HD Paquin nipple explosion (i.e an explosion of the number of Paquin nipples in view, not her nipples exploding, which would be a crime).

Oh, and thanks for the spoiler about the King of Mississippi. Yeah.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2010)

no nudity this week. Epic violence though


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2010)

I just realised where I recognize the Magister from. He is Danko from Heroes!


----------



## fogbat (Jun 21, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I just realised where I recognize the Magister from. He is Danko from Heroes!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 21, 2010)

crustychick said:


> I haven't seen season 2 yet!



Me neither (

It's on my lovefilm list, and was the only thing high priority with Fringe. Then they sent all of fringe, and TB2 suddenly showed up as 'short wait'. Cunts 

I need moar Bill.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 21, 2010)

Don't you torrent VP?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 21, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Don't you torrent VP?



Only music. And only occasionally. 

In the interests of research, just research you understand, is it possible for someone to dl season 2 and play it in HD on a PS3?  Are there special codecs required? It would be possible to play from a pen drive, yes? 

In the interests of research ...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 21, 2010)

It won't run an mkv HD file, but if you can find it in MP4 it'll work ok.

I found the easiest thing to do is dl PS3 Media Server and watch everything from that - saves having to transfer everything onto a mem stick, and pretty much runs any video format. If your PS3 is linked to you router (wireless OK but ideally with a cable), you can stream video to it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 21, 2010)

Media Server, eh? Hmm, I shall investigate. Thank you 

Also,

"SOOOOOOOOKKKIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!"


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2010)

Spoiler: sooookieh



she actually does a very breach the fourth wall nod to that oft noticed southern Bill drawl of her name in this ep. Which was cool



Nce to see Tara get some new interest and the Lafayette backstory bits are cool. I also like how Subotka/Andy is able to get mugged off by everyone other than Jason Stackhouse who is stupid enough to respect the authoritah.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Just watched the 1st 2 eps - Awsome!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 22, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler: sooookieh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well 



Spoiler: True Blood



that and the fact he's taking the heat from Jason for killing Eggs, thus saving Jason from the Wrath of Tara


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2010)

It hurts me too:

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=TTUVP6D0

Skaaasgard is an actor of quality. compare/contrast Eric with Generation Kill's Iceman. Doesn't even seem like the same bloke really.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 29, 2010)

AHHH, I knew there was something I was supposed to dl last night.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Skaaasgard is an actor of quality. compare/contrast Eric with Generation Kill's Iceman. Doesn't even seem like the same bloke really.


Doesn;t, but he was great in Generation Kill too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2010)

cos he is in the humvee 90% of the time I genuinly only clicked when he says 'There are people in the trees' in that utterly calm divorced eric-like tone. Then I was all 'Oh its him from True Blood!'


----------



## fogbat (Jun 29, 2010)

He was one of Zoolander's model friends who die in the explosion, too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2010)

It took me a while too... and to realise the other one was Ziggy


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 29, 2010)

It's the HBO Rep - same thing as the Joss Whdeon Rep; bunch of actors who the channel continually reuses.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2010)

in fairness that does tend to happen throughout the genre programmes as a whole in america. Witness the glorious career of Kevin Sorbo, for instance.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> It's the HBO Rep - same thing as the Joss Whdeon Rep; bunch of actors who the channel continually reuses.


Yep. I also keep spotting random Wire actors in things though (Omar in CSI, Clay Davis in Goodfellas )... but I'm sure there is a thread for that somewhere


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2010)

Marlow Stansfield turns up in Heroes- ironically enough his power was to feed strength through your fear


----------



## fogbat (Jun 29, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> in fairness that does tend to happen throughout the genre programmes as a whole in america. Witness the glorious career of Kevin Sorbo, for instance.



Bless him. He's done awfully well for a man whose main skill is to look like a grinning side of beef.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 29, 2010)

Kevin Sorbo is something quite rare - a B-lister who seems genuinely happy being on the B-list. I put him in the same place as Lorenzo Lamas.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 29, 2010)

Some great lines again in ep3, especially from Jason


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Yep. I also keep spotting random Wire actors in things though (Omar in CSI, Clay Davis in Goodfellas )



Best one I've stumbled across was Clay Davis in 25th Hour complete with a "shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit"


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Back to TB - I think I'm being a bit Jason dim - can someone briefly explain WTF the Bill/Missisippi lot is all about?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2010)

Pie 1 said:


> Back to TB - I think I'm being a bit Jason dim - can someone briefly explain WTF the Bill/Missisippi lot is all about?



I've yet to watch ep 3 (buffering) but the king of missisipi wants to ally with the queen of texas by marrying her and combining the territories. As he said 'Vampire politics may be fuedal but I am not' (bit of a clanger mind, cos marraig was exactly how feudal politics got by without war, bit o bad writing that.) I suspect the king is actually gay and that vamp he lives with is his lover.


----------



## Jackobi (Jun 29, 2010)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> i had the misfortune of watching about 15 minutes of true blood and it looked like absolute dogshit
> 
> should i give it another go?



I thought the same, I tried to watch it a few months ago and gave up after ten minutes, but have recently caught up to Season 3 and have enjoyed it.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 29, 2010)

There's clearly shenanigans going on with t'vamps. To start with, the King of Mississippi (KoM from hereon in, I'm sure we can agree?) is using wolves as enforcers, and is probably hooked into this whole Nazi Werewolf thing that Eric flashbacked about.

And he doesn't want to _ally_ so much as marry and subsume. Not that the Queen would have anything to do with the unctuous little turd.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> I thought the same, I tried to watch it a few months ago and gave up after ten minutes, but have recently caught up to Season 3 and have enjoyed it.



like most HBO it is an investment that starts to pay off around ep 3.

I loved it from episode one but then I am a sucker (heh) for vampire fiction. And boobs (triple entenre ftw)


----------



## Jackobi (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't usually like vampires and werewolfs etc but you (DC) stated that it was better than Deadwood, which was brilliant, although I can't agree that it is better, it is not far behind, so you inpsired me to try and watch again and it is worth it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> There's clearly shenanigans going on with t'vamps. To start with, *the King of Mississippi (KoM from hereon in, I'm sure we can agree?) is using wolves as enforcers, and is probably hooked into this whole Nazi Werewolf thing that Eric flashbacked about.*
> 
> And he doesn't want to _ally_ so much as marry and subsume. Not that the Queen would have anything to do with the unctuous little turd.



fo sho. It wouldn't suprise me to learn that Eric and Godric when in the SS where working at the behest of danko the Magister. After all, he seems to be part of some vampire judicial process above kings, queens and sheriffs. There has to be a higher layer of authority- remember blonde spokeslady vamp and how she held authority even over Godric, despite Godric being a double hard ancient vampire?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2010)

May I suggest the delectable Eilen Jewell for those wishing to listen to some music that will make them feel they're in an episode of True Blood? 

I'm listening to Letters from Sinners and Strangers, and a couple of the songs are just superb. Too Hot to Sleep is awesome. She's got a sultry mix of country, western swing, jazz, folk, all sorts really. I found myself wanting to dance the Charleston earlier  

Here endeth your public service announcement.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2010)

Heh, just looked at her twitter and apparently she was selling bottles of Tru Blood at her last gig


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2010)

my mate got back from the states with a bottle of true blood for me, which he is now keeping for his ownself having fallen in love with southern culture and true blood and fucking country music.

If I see him busting out the confederate flag there will be Words.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Actually, they've obviously upped the soundtrack budget - there's some really great original score going on in S3.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2010)

Let me get this straight, Jewell isn't all mullet stompy oh-my-dog-of-a-boyfriend country music. She's the hot, sultry, Sookie Stackhouse type.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2010)

Pie 1 said:


> Actually, they've obviously upped the soundtrack budget - there's some really great original score going on in S3.



Is Jewell actually on the soundtrack? Heh. I've only seen S1, but the moment I heard her album I thought True Blood


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Is Jewell actually on the soundtrack? Heh. I've only seen S1, but the moment I heard her album I thought True Blood



Dunno, but they've got some lush new deep celloy typey stuff going on this season


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2010)

Pie 1 said:


> Dunno, but they've got some lush new deep celloy typey stuff going on this season



Oh god  I used to play the cello and it's just about the most lush and seductive instrument in the world 

Jewell's album has got some awesome steel guitar moments. Too Hot to Sleep is very reminiscent of TB's theme song. Also rocking the clarinet in the one I just listened to. Not so sure about the harmonica moments, but perhaps I'm just not country enough 

I defy anyone not to dance when they hear Heartache Boulevard.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2010)

it is one of the True Blood drinking game  rules: drink whenever there is mournful cello.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> May I suggest the delectable Eilen Jewell



Listening to a few tracks on her site - me like


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2010)

Pie 1 said:


> Listening to a few tracks on her site - me like



Excellent. It's a nice change of pace from the stuff I usually listen to. I've only got Letters atm, but am dl-ing her 1st album. Her latest one apparently isn't as good as the earlier ones.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2010)

fuck me that was intense. Proper OTT but good with it



Spoiler: stuff



Bill doing her up the bum after twisting her head 360 degrees. Fuuuuuuuuck


----------



## such and such (Jun 29, 2010)

I just watched the first episode of season three. So... much... bottom. I'm kind of liking Hoyt now.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 29, 2010)

Hoyt's slimmed down a fair bit since the last series, hasn't he?


----------



## such and such (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes, he is turning into a decent looking chap. I think the new hair helps as well.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2010)

He is still an unlikable hayseed and what Jessica sees in him I don't know. I'd put neck out as well. Jason wants shot of the boring twat ASAP


----------



## Iguana (Jun 30, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> cos he is in the humvee 90% of the time I genuinly only clicked when he says 'There are people in the trees' in that utterly calm divorced eric-like tone. Then I was all 'Oh its him from True Blood!'



I was like that with Terry Bellefluer.  It was a ways into season 2 before I recognised him from Gilmore Girls, which I had been watching every morning on E4.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> fuck me that was intense. Proper OTT but good with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was all a bit weird


----------



## fogbat (Jun 30, 2010)

Especially because the lady involved looks remarkably like a certain urbanite.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Especially because the lady involved looks remarkably like a certain urbanite.


Who?


----------



## fogbat (Jun 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Who?



She let us both down recently


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2010)

Ah, I don't reckon she does. They're both very pretty, but nothing like each other.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ah, I don't reckon she does. They're both very pretty, but nothing like each other.



Actually, that reminds me - you shall has PM


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ep4's on 11/07 apparently. Why the week off?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2010)

because america is a cunt


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 5, 2010)

Pie 1 said:


> Ep4's on 11/07 apparently. Why the week off?



American always rearrange the TV schedule whenever there's a public holiday - in this case Independents Day.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 5, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> American always rearrange the TV schedule whenever there's a public holiday - in this case Independents Day.



Ah, ok. 
Cheers.




DotCommunist said:


> because america is a cunt


----------



## WWWeed (Jul 5, 2010)

bastard yanks, we give them their independence and this is how they repay us


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2010)

9 Crimes:

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=PR70PF7V


Bill Compton is on fine form 

What IS that english vamp up to. He haz an agenda


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2010)

shit got epic and dark. I mean really dark 



Spoiler: stuff



danko-magister is back. Oh and her who was chris's GF in sopranos turns up. God love HBO incestuosity


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> shit got epic and dark. I mean really dark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which one?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 13, 2010)

The one who turned grass and got offed


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

Dunno if this needs a spoiler or not 


Spoiler: dunno



Yeh I know which one in Sopranos, but she's not in that episode that I can see.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 13, 2010)

the werewolf who is protecting sookie- his sister who gives sookie a makeover? or did I see wrong 

(it has to be spoiler=something btw)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

took me a while, but got there. Looks a bit like her but nah not her


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 13, 2010)

eh, could have sworn it was her. Looky what I found- HBO does 5 minute 'postmortem' shorts 
http://true-blood.net/2010/07/12/true-blood-post-mortem-vampire-heirarchy/


I am now going to work my way through all 28


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 13, 2010)

"lets go Rupaul"


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> eh, could have sworn it was her. Looky what I found- HBO does 5 minute 'postmortem' shorts
> http://true-blood.net/2010/07/12/true-blood-post-mortem-vampire-heirarchy/
> 
> 
> I am now going to work my way through all 28



Ooh, might have to have a look tomorrow 


maldwyn said:


> "lets go Rupaul"


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2010)

http://www.cucirca.com/2010/07/18/true-blood-season-3-episode-5-trouble/

Trouble.

I shall watch it and give my verdict hence


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2010)

I shall watch it when I get home


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2010)

bit filler tbh- no tits and no magister. Some good vampire politics bits


Spoiler: eric



he is caught out trying to frame Bill for the sale of V and all involved in the catching-out, including the king, just laugh it off and move on. This ruthless shit is as breathing to them 



also english vamp is a fucking grade A loon.


----------



## extra dry (Jul 24, 2010)

it seems to running a bit flat now...very clunky plot development and just a bit shit in places


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 26, 2010)

Franklin & Tara looks like it could get interesting.

Ep 4 one of the best ever, I reckon, Ep5 a little bit flat after that.

Still, you can't beat Nazi Werewolves.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 26, 2010)

Franklin is _brilliant_


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2010)

http://www.megavideo.com//?v=KB1LP9EZ

I got a right to sing the blues


top stuff this week, miles better than last weel. I love Lorena.

Eric Northman is running a long game here. This weeks was pretty action packed. Standout line 'I will rip your head off and throw it in the pool'

I fuckin rate skaaaasgard. He needs to be in more things saying more cool lines


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 26, 2010)

All caught up now, including ep 6.

I love it so hard, though i've lost any cohesive overview of the vampire politics and double-crossing...


----------



## crustychick (Jul 26, 2010)

just finished Season 2, so going to have a S3 fest tonight. ALRIGHT!!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2010)

some of my first links to episodes are bust now, the videos pulled on copyright infringement. This site is usually reliable for streaming links
http://www.cucirca.com/2009/05/27/watch-true-blood-online/


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 26, 2010)

I want things to come good for Lafayette


----------



## oddworld (Jul 26, 2010)

Season 3 hasnt disappointed so far, infact I love it more and more as time goes by.

You can buy a bottle of Tru Blood on play.com, I'm really tempted to get one for the DVD rack 

http://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadgets/4-/13618846/True-Blood-Bottled-True-Blood-Drink/Product.html


----------



## Motown_ben (Jul 27, 2010)

Im up to episode 5 now, got episode 6 waiting to go when i get home. Im really loving series 3 so far, its a lot better than 2 I think. The arrival of new characters (and the  werewolves) has really sharpened things up.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 27, 2010)

Lorena's "_I will tear out your rib cage and wear it as a hat_" line was a nice nod to Buffy


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 27, 2010)

in the first season Bill got in loads of shit for killing that longhaired vampire. But t'other day he stakes a guard vamp to death and the king offs a few of the Queens guard vamps with no consequence. The only reason I can think it isn't gaining the Magisters attention cos he is busy with his Inqusition wrt the V sales. Either that or the King is to rock solid for even Danko to take on.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 27, 2010)

Special privileges for aristocracy?

That sort of thing never happens.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 27, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> I want things to come good for Lafayette


Me too!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 27, 2010)

Tara, you kinky beatch! 

V. hopeful that something good will happen for Lafayette too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 27, 2010)

If the King is 3000 years old that surely puts him at BC territory.....:frowning: who would he have been living in the time of....mesopotamians, assyrians...come on history buffs.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 27, 2010)

1000BC would've been the Egyptian Third Kingdom IIRC - so lots of -ites

http://www.historyexplorer.net/?World_History_Timeline:999_BC_-_0

Should help you.

After Troy. Not too much stuff available about cultures in Northern Europe at the time, and I'm guessing that's where he comes from.


----------



## yardbird (Jul 27, 2010)

oddworld said:


> Season 3 hasnt disappointed so far, infact I love it more and more as time goes by.
> 
> You can buy a bottle of Tru Blood on play.com, I'm really tempted to get one for the DVD rack
> 
> ...



I got mine from www.forbiddenplanet.com

"Oooh - where did you get that?"
^^the cry from visitors


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 27, 2010)

can a vampire regenerate after having had their head completely caved in?  i hope so


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 27, 2010)

Love Franklin, hate Loreena.


----------



## oddworld (Jul 27, 2010)

Psychonaut said:


> can a vampire regenerate after having had their head completely caved in?  i hope so


 
I was talking to the tele as she did that, she needs to stake him to kill him off surely, loved the blood splatter all over her face though and she didnt even wipe it off!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 27, 2010)

It has to be said, she's not learned a lot from hanging around vamps. There was a _wall_ full of axes with which to decapitate and therefore kill Franklin, but no. I was half expecting him to wake up and think she was playing some kind of kinky sex game with it.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 27, 2010)

I loved the Queen's sulky wail as Eric dragged her off 

"I WANT MY HADLEEEY!"


----------



## oddworld (Jul 27, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> It has to be said, she's not learned a lot from hanging around vamps. There was a _wall_ full of axes with which to decapitate and therefore kill Franklin, but no. I was half expecting him to wake up and think she was playing some kind of kinky sex game with it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 27, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I loved the Queen's sulky wail as Eric dragged her off
> 
> "I WANT MY HADLEEEY!"


 
that actually made me feel a bit sorry for her after seeing her clear insanity of being alone with a floor full of used scratchcards 

I think franklin will heal up. Decapitation and staking are the traditional only ways to kill a vamp. I don't think it will do much for his already tenuos grip on reality mind.

I hope sam gets to the dogfight in time to shift to a bull and get his goreing on


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 28, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> that actually made me feel a bit sorry for her after seeing her clear insanity of being alone with a floor full of used scratchcards
> 
> I think franklin will heal up. Decapitation and staking *and meeting the sun* are the traditional only ways to kill a vamp. I don't think it will do much for his already tenuos grip on reality mind.
> 
> I hope sam gets to the dogfight in time to shift to a bull and get his goreing on


 
Fixed it for you...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 28, 2010)

Good point, well made. Seems in THIS mythos that younger vamps can survive it if swiftly covered. Remember bill in season one?

wheras ancient one Godric went flame toasty in minutes.

Anne Rice had a similar thing- the older the vamp the less humanity of physique. Godric moved far faster than any vamps seen so far and needed far less blood, if any at all (a trait shared by elder vamps in Anne Rice's books)

If we take the idea that the vamps of True Blood are supernatural, sustained by some contagious spirit that sustains life but not humanity I reckon the same would hold true. Different to a Peter Watts vamp who is a homo vampiris predator with biological basis as a predator on the human species. A click language based on echo sounding on savannah and an almost autistic high-level functioning brain that is designed to hunt the most intelligent species on the planet.

I'm not sure which of the two visions I rate highest but Watts certainly did an original take.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 28, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Good point, well made. Seems in THIS mythos that younger vamps can survive it if swiftly covered. Remember bill in season one?
> 
> wheras ancient one Godric went flame toasty in minutes.
> 
> ...


 
I haven't read Peter Watts's version - but i think one of the reasons why Anne Rice was so popular is that she didn't contradict any of the main thrust of vampire literature though time (or at least since Bram Stoker), but that she built on it and added detail.  True Blood has done the same: remember Bill explaining how vamps propogated the mirror invisibility lie for their own ends...

Interestingly, Rice describes them as preternatural, rather than supernatural... fwiw.


----------



## Motown_ben (Jul 28, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Lorena's "_I will tear out your rib cage and wear it as a hat_" line was a nice nod to Buffy


 
Episode 6 has been the best of series 3 so far. v v dark. I think series 3 has really improved things over series 2, loving it.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, I have to agree there Motown - E4&6 among the best yet. And Sookayyyyy got to use her magical bluelight blasting laser thingy.

Still, there's been a distinct absence of Paquin bosom in this season.


----------



## oddworld (Jul 28, 2010)

Paquin bosom lol

The ladies demand more Eric pectorals actually , or Bill , or Sam - I really don't mind 

Did you know that the actor that plays Bill was born in Brentwood , an essex boy!! Blimey!!


----------



## fogbat (Jul 28, 2010)

oddworld said:


> Paquin bosom lol
> 
> The ladies demand more Eric pectorals actually , or Bill , or Sam - I really don't mind
> 
> Did you know that the actor that plays Bill was born in Brentwood , an essex boy!! Blimey!!


 
Aren't you happy with that werewolf bloke with the shirt allergy? There are enough pecs there for everyone.

(oh, and while we're at it, why grow a full beard, then wax your silly werewolf chest? Ponce)


----------



## oddworld (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes sorry forgotten about him, very nice chest but oddworld dosnt approve of the facial hair malarky!! ;o)


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 28, 2010)

Bill spend half of the last ep topless and bloody...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 28, 2010)

That only works if your tastes are somewhat esoteric mind


----------



## oddworld (Jul 28, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Bill spend half of the last ep topless and bloody...


 
Unlike Soooookay hey Kyser


----------



## Motown_ben (Jul 28, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Yeah, I have to agree there Motown - E4&6 among the best yet. And Sookayyyyy got to use her magical bluelight blasting laser thingy.
> 
> Still, there's been a distinct absence of Paquin bosom in this season.


 
Im certainly all in favour of more paquin bosum, however for me its all about jessica.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2010)

pretty damn good. The king is on one.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 3, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> pretty damn good. The king is on one.


 
From fey, slightly mincing Queen to full on, balls out hardcase who completely looses his cool. Loving the King.

Plenty of blurd all over this ep. 

Finding more things out about Sookaayyy too. Still no Paquin tit. I think I might set up a Twitter feed called #@paquin boobwatch


----------



## yardbird (Aug 3, 2010)

I wish they'd give music listings in the final credits so that I knew who and what. Like the closing track for example - anyone able to help me out here?
Great bloody episode, I'm definitely not getting getting bored.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2010)

PJ Harvey- Hitting the Ground

tracklist here:
http://truebloodnet.com/true-blood-season-3-music-episode-7-hitting-ground/


----------



## poului (Aug 3, 2010)

Good to see the plot-line move on a bit for this episode. I was getting a little bored of the abduction.


----------



## crustychick (Aug 4, 2010)

what ep is everyone up to now? I just finished four last night


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 4, 2010)

7. Well, I am.


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 4, 2010)

crustychick said:


> what ep is everyone up to now? I just finished four last night


 
SEVEN



> "No man I don't want to buy any V, I put that shit behind me! I want to buy some meth."


----------



## i_got_poison (Aug 4, 2010)

i can honestly say this is the best show on television.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm with the US viewers, Hitting the Ground which is episode 7 and by the way is proper bloody


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 5, 2010)

I wonder if The Authority are going to come and take out the King?

We must assume now that the autocratic system is breaking down as old powerful hardcase vampires start bucking the old trend. But this is America, perhaps some really ancient european vamps will put in a show to smack down the King.

Northman goes from strength to strength. Skaasgard plays him so cold and emotionless all you get is a sense of intensity.


----------



## Iguana (Aug 5, 2010)

yardbird said:


> I wish they'd give music listings in the final credits so that I knew who and what. Like the closing track for example - anyone able to help me out here?
> Great bloody episode, I'm definitely not getting getting bored.


 
True Blood episodes are always named after the closing track.


----------



## yardbird (Aug 5, 2010)

Iguana said:


> True Blood episodes are always named after the closing track.


 
Everyday I learn something - thanks


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 5, 2010)

So whats the deal then- is Sookie a conduit to the Gods,or is she Athena??


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 9, 2010)

a-ha! we see Eric Northmans long game revealed


----------



## extra dry (Aug 9, 2010)

just drags on and on..how many more will die???


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 9, 2010)

Well the King has to die- as this seasons Big Bad his days are numbered. He may be a 1000 years older than Northmans 2000 but that devious viking will be his undoing. All the dead so far are detritus from last season except the Kings consort and the English vamp.


----------



## Iguana (Aug 9, 2010)

Eric's about 1100.  It's Godric who was 2000.


----------



## poului (Aug 10, 2010)

I have to say I'm a little disappointed with the werewolves in this season. I reckon they could have a lot more imaginative with their transformations. There's just nothing frightening about them at all.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd like to have seen them as able to take on a vamp and long lived rather than immortal-say a few hundred years life span. As is they are weaker than shifters and even a young vamp like Jessica can fuck them up.

They fit the narrative I suppose- and I think Jason Stackhouse is going to have a massive ruck with them next episode.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 10, 2010)

Come on you fuckers- what os sookie?

It was obvious early on in the last season that they were painting Marianne as a dionysus/Bacchus avatar. What are the having sookie to be?

That scene with the cavorting- what, nymphs?- around the pool. Incarnated innocence and sweetness, some touched-by-thegods transcendent power that effects all of the Specials including the maynad... What is she being painted as?


----------



## madamv (Aug 12, 2010)

I could tell you, seeing as I have read the books....

I love the way the series kind of merges and alters two books at once.   Lafayette isnt in the books and Tara doesnt amount to much until book six or something...

The latest book is on its way (book 9) and I am half way through ep 7 on watching and have 8 downloaded and ready....

Its not the same as the books, but in no way disappoints.   Eric is the fucking hotest of hots....     I would like to see them pick up a particular storyline for him from the books, but dont know if they will.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, episode 8 was a cracking one, wasn't it?


----------



## Iguana (Aug 12, 2010)

madamv said:


> Lafayette isnt in the books and Tara doesnt amount to much until book six or something...


 
He is, he's in the first one and he's found dead at the beginning of the second one.  In the tv series they replaced him with Miss Jeanette.


----------



## madamv (Aug 13, 2010)

I know.....  

But he isnt 'in it' really is he?   Just a passing mention.  And I wasnt going to go into any more detail for spoiler fear.,...


----------



## madamv (Aug 13, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Well, episode 8 was a cracking one, wasn't it?


 
Cor, just finished watching it...



Spoiler: the best bit



Eric butt nekkid and all lusty with Talbot



of course....


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 13, 2010)

madamv said:


> I know.....
> 
> But he isnt 'in it' really is he?   Just a passing mention.  And I wasnt going to go into any more detail for spoiler fear.,...


 
How far did you get with the books, I found them insufferable - mercifully the TV series has diverged significantly.


----------



## madamv (Aug 13, 2010)

I read them all....    Totally easy to read, jumped in with two feet and was happily taken away to Sookie land!      I do like the way the tv series is different, I dont think the books would have been enough on their own.

Its the one book to tv adaptation that the tv version is better.   Saying that, I still really enjoyed the books in their own right.

How many did you read maldwyn and insufferable in what way?


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 13, 2010)

madamv said:


> How many did you read maldwyn and insufferable in what way?


I only managed to get through the first two books, basically I just hated Sookie


----------



## madamv (Aug 13, 2010)

I am guessing you like her in the show?   As sparklefish pointed out to me, she does tend to get beaten up alot


----------



## Structaural (Aug 13, 2010)

Just caught up with the last 5 episodes, fucking hell, I love this show.


----------



## yardbird (Aug 16, 2010)

Episode #9 is well 
A good shock in it


----------



## Iguana (Aug 16, 2010)

That actually felt like the penultimate episode but we still have three more to go.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 16, 2010)

They're getting _dangerously close_ to jumping the shark. Loved it, though


----------



## poului (Aug 17, 2010)

Really picking up now. Spiffing episode.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 17, 2010)

The King is a total whckjob


----------



## extra dry (Aug 17, 2010)

comedy shock horrors....I will stick with it till the end maybe find out the truth about Sookie..or the producers will drag out a 4th season.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 17, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> The King is a total whckjob


 


Spoiler: I really loved



when he was talking to his jugful of Talbot


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 17, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Spoiler: I really loved
> 
> 
> 
> when he was talking to his jugful of Talbot





Spoiler: I have an



identical glass urn I use for trifle 





Spoiler: Best quotes of the night (?)



"I just wanted to see the sick fuck who ordered the veggie burger topped with bacon" 

"Not if if I got a wooden bullet."


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 17, 2010)

Loved episode 9, although episode 8 was my favourite of all, I think. Definitely enjoying series 3 the most. Some of my favourite telly ever 

I love the King


----------



## fogbat (Aug 17, 2010)

Kyser will be pleased with the Sookieboobs, too


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 17, 2010)

not sure what was going on with that weird dram like sequence where bill met another telepath


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 17, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> not sure what was going on with that weird dram like sequence where bill met another telepath


 
Some blood sharing thing I guess. Dark meets light. Becoming each other. Blah blah blah. 

I find those scenes a bit wank tbf, but it's all part of the rich tapestry.


----------



## jlasserton (Aug 17, 2010)

I love this show! I want Alcee to stay on the show forever. This show gets crazier each episode, but that is what keeps me hooked!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 17, 2010)

jlasserton said:


> I love this show! I want Alcee to stay on the show forever. This show gets crazier each episode, but that is what keeps me hooked!


 
He has a body just like mine (Alcide).


----------



## Melinda (Aug 18, 2010)

*Puts hands over eyes*

Im avoiding this thread, but has next week's Rolling Stone cover been posted yet?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 18, 2010)

Straight in the Bank


----------



## crustychick (Aug 18, 2010)

watched Eps 6 & 7 last night - whoooooo-eeeee! what a great series... and <finally> some clues to what Sooki might be... might just have to watch 8&9 tonight!

eta: and I just love Erik. can't help it, he's hot


----------



## gabi (Aug 18, 2010)

Melinda said:


> *Puts hands over eyes*
> 
> Im avoiding this thread, but has next week's Rolling Stone cover been posted yet?


 
Whats with that shitty typeface? is that rolling stone's usual one? nasty,


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 18, 2010)

I've got swap deal going with the Mrs. She can have Eric if I can have Jessica.

Seems reasonable


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 19, 2010)

Series 3 just keeps getting better and better if you ask me, its probably the most enjoyable thing on TV at the moment in our house.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 19, 2010)

season 4 is meant to be even better and includes one of the most bizarre sex scenes ever made


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 19, 2010)

DRINK? said:


> season 4 is meant to be even better and includes one of the most bizarre sex scenes ever made


 
Any idea when Series 4 starts then?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 19, 2010)

It'll start in May/June 2011, one would assume.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 19, 2010)

shits on sopranos


----------



## i_got_poison (Aug 20, 2010)

just watched episode 9. the king has calculated his actions will bring the authority on board or force a confrontation. either way america won't stand for it and vampires will be hunted down. is crystal and her 'kin' are werewolves or shapeshifters or something else entirely?
i can't make that one out.

1. true blood
2. hung
3. white collar
4. burn notice


----------



## madamv (Aug 22, 2010)

Melinda said:


> *Puts hands over eyes*
> 
> Im avoiding this thread, but has next week's Rolling Stone cover been posted yet?



OMFG...  That is one helluva sandwich..... nom nom nom

If the scenes where Bill dips into that other world are the same as the book, its not another telepath ;-)    And the werewolves in the book are alot more powerful and mystical.

I fucking love the spine rip.....   The King truly is a bad mutha along with Franklyn,,,,


----------



## yardbird (Aug 23, 2010)

Episode #10

Bla bla vampire emergency bla


----------



## madamv (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah, just watched it....   Pam is ace and showing a softer side this season.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2010)

Loving Jessica 'now drink my blood'

I nearly came


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2010)

they take on sookie as a fey- or the the dilute blood remnants of of ancestors raped by aliens is weird though. I mean, you'd have thought bill might have mentioned this sooner.


----------



## Jackobi (Aug 24, 2010)

I enjoyed the Lafayette and partner's vampire blood trip, I felt like I was back at the Strawberry Fair in 1987.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 24, 2010)

"I'm a fairy? That's fucking _lame_."


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2010)

old hey zoos is a bit annoyingly goody-goody so the V trip was a nice break from his usual piety.


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 24, 2010)

Sam, Sam, Sam ...


----------



## fogbat (Aug 24, 2010)

He's a badass


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2010)

oh yeah, his dark past was revealed  I can sort of forgive him being a square goody-goody now that I know he was a stone cold badman in the past


----------



## i_got_poison (Aug 24, 2010)

i'm loving russell's dementia. he will grieve, allowing erik time to devise a plan (if indeed there is one that'll work).
sam's past was always a checkered one. it was hinted at in season 2 with maryanne and the stolen money, though
bill's past has yet to see the full light of day (excuse the pun). erik knows something terrible about bill. i'm hoping it's something
innocent like bill harbouring delusions of regaining his mortality and not something more sinister.

tom did good when he attacked hoyt. jessica was forced to rescue him, using her blood in the process. their bond is now complete.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2010)

He was turned during the latter stages of the american civil war- perhaps some particularly heinous war crimes lurk in his background?


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 24, 2010)

or killed her parents, perhaps. 





incidently, in real life they got married last weekend


----------



## Jackobi (Aug 25, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> old hey zoos is a bit annoyingly goody-goody so the V trip was a nice break from his usual piety.


 
I am starting to think he is a shamen of sorts, the way he charmed Lafayettes's mother when she pulled the knife out, and all of his weird ancestors, he is more than he appears to be.


----------



## Epona (Aug 25, 2010)

I love the show but this series I have been a bit distracted by the thought that Bill and Sookie are going at it IRL.  It always ruins the 'suspension of disbelief' a bit for me when I find out that the actors are having it off with each other.  Dexter was worse tbh, cos IRL he's shacked up with the one who plays his sister, I have a hard time watching it with _that_ going through my head!!!! (maybe it's just me).


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 25, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> I am starting to think he is a shamen of sorts, the way he charmed Lafayettes's mother when she pulled the knife out, and all of his weird ancestors, he is more than he appears to be.


 
perfectly logical- his knowledge of Loa and new orleans vodoun shit suggests it. We shall see!


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 26, 2010)

E 8-10 have been awesome! Russell going batshit and completely off the reservation, Erik learning a whole new looming technique (there's a shot in E10 where he's looming _from a chair_, the V trip, more Sookie boobage...fantastic...


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 26, 2010)

tbf looming must come quite easily to a fuck-off tall pure nordic viking throwback. 500 years ago he would have been drinking ale from a cup fashioned out of your skull.

I'm not quite sure if everyone else is becoming harder or if Bill is becoming a pussy- I swear he was more badbwoy in series 1.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 26, 2010)

The constant cello music leaves him weak.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 30, 2010)

Epona said:


> I love the show but this series I have been a bit distracted by the thought that Bill and Sookie are going at it IRL.  It always ruins the 'suspension of disbelief' a bit for me when I find out that the actors are having it off with each other.  Dexter was worse tbh, cos IRL he's shacked up with the one who plays his sister, I have a hard time watching it with _that_ going through my head!!!! (maybe it's just me).


 
It's a bit odd, isn't it? Especially when you want to fuck the brains out of one of them 

It's like in Heroes, when the cheerleader was fucking her dad.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 30, 2010)

Melinda said:


> *Puts hands over eyes*
> 
> Im avoiding this thread, but has next week's Rolling Stone cover been posted yet?



I'm mostly avoiding the thread too (only seen to end of S2), but OMFG that picture!

  *fans self*


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 30, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's a bit odd, isn't it? Especially when you want to fuck the brains out of one of them
> 
> It's like in Heroes, when the cheerleader was fucking her dad.


 
good job its been cancelled because knowing that would have ruined it for me 'I love you my clair bear' bluergh


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 31, 2010)

woah, sweet blood shitting christ that was good- and what cliffhanger

Loving the King still carting around his Jar of dead lovers blood

also some excellent hoyt/hamby this week. She can bite me anytime she likes.



Spoiler: ericnothmans plan



being younger by a 1000 years he will survive while the King burns- his Child will then rush out and drag him back into shade where he can with blood (from sookie? she looked a bit over sucked to me) heal. Thusly the evil King is destroyed- then the Authority comes in and Bill and Eric pin them some lie regarding how the king dies.


----------



## Iguana (Aug 31, 2010)

Two week wait 'til the finale.  Bastard Labor Day.


----------



## Iguana (Aug 31, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> good job its been cancelled because knowing that would have ruined it for me 'I love you my clair bear' bluergh


 
She was dating Milo Ventimiglia who played Peter, her uncle, not either of her dads.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 31, 2010)

I laughed my arse at the phone ringing bit. Solid gold


----------



## WWWeed (Sep 2, 2010)

Just watched Episode 11 last night. 

I cant believe the next episode is the last of series 3! 

They are making wait an extra week too! (episode 12 is first broadcast on the 12 of September)


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 14, 2010)

Fuck me sideways



Spoiler: bill



dark past revealed



weird ending. Set up for season 4


----------



## fogbat (Sep 14, 2010)

Yep - bit of a restrained ending, but lots of stories set up for s4.

Also, 



Spoiler: Bill



Bill can fly now?


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 14, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Yep - bit of a restrained ending...


A refreshing difference from the usual all out gangbang ending.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 14, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Yep - bit of a restrained ending, but lots of stories set up for s4.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


 

that was just him gripping the doorframe resisting the 'invite rescinded' order


----------



## Iguana (Sep 14, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> that was just him gripping the doorframe resisting the 'invite rescinded' order


 
At the end when he was squaring up against the queen.  They both flew/levitated toward the ceiling.  Drinking from Sookie may have sped up the growth of his vampire skills.


----------



## crustychick (Sep 14, 2010)

am going to watch this tonight  awesome!!!


----------



## crustychick (Sep 14, 2010)

huh... had some good bits. but what a crap ending! oh well, more fodder for season 4!


----------

